# Texas snake hunting laws.



## Alexanderpens (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey guys! I'm back from the grave to ask a quick question before going back into the shop.

    What sort of laws must Texans abide by for snake hunting, particularly for using the skin? All I've found so far is the the sale and keeping of exotics, but noting on hunting for scale and skinning purposes. If y'all could help me out, that'd be mighty kind of ya.

(My girlfriends been learning her cowgirl roots, and it's kind of sunk in to me as well.  :tongue


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 8, 2011)

Alexanderpens said:


> Hey guys! I'm back from the grave to ask a quick question before going back into the shop.
> 
> What sort of laws must Texans abide by for snake hunting, particularly for using the skin? All I've found so far is the the sale and keeping of exotics, but noting on hunting for scale and skinning purposes. If y'all could help me out, that'd be mighty kind of ya.
> 
> (My girlfriends been learning her cowgirl roots, and it's kind of sunk in to me as well.  :tongue



There are no rules regarding the use and sale of the skin.  However, according to my Brother-in-law who is an active Texas Game Warden as well as my Father-in-law who is a retired Texas Game Warden, technically, you are supposed to have a hunting license to "hunt" anything in the State of Texas.  Now, would a Game Warden write you a ticket for "hunting" them even if you were not shooting them?  Who knows!


----------



## Alexanderpens (Apr 8, 2011)

Alright, thanks MesquiteMan. I'll see about a permit tomorrow and hopefully have some beautiful snake skins to sell soon.


----------



## TexasTaxi (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm assuming you're looking for rattlesnakes? 

There is one, that's found in Texas, that is protected, in the state; the timber rattler. The long section, of solid black, on his tail distinguishes him from the rest. Other than that one, I think you're OK.


----------



## Alexanderpens (Apr 8, 2011)

Alright, I'll be sure to leave them be.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Apr 8, 2011)

TexasTaxi said:


> I'm assuming you're looking for rattlesnakes?
> 
> There is one, that's found in Texas, that is protected, in the state; the timber rattler. The long section, of solid black, on his tail distinguishes him from the rest. Other than that one, I think you're OK.



I would be happy to send Texas a truck load from Tennessee if they're worried about running out


----------



## KenBrasier (Apr 8, 2011)

Texas makes a lot more sense then the Missouri Laws.  In Missouri it is against the law to kill any snake, and even if it's a road kill you can't use the skin for commercial purposes........ like ahhh pen blanks.  I was told this my a Missouri Conservation Agent at a craft show where I had several pens with Diamondback.  Fortunately they were purchased out of state through this site.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Hmmmm*



MesquiteMan said:


> Alexanderpens said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys! I'm back from the grave to ask a quick question before going back into the shop.
> ...


 
I would expect the Game Warden would not be inclined to try to explain in court the difference between "hunting" snakes and just being out for an afternoon walk carrying one of those snake sticks (whatever they're called) for "protection" from marauding rattlesnakes.:biggrin:


----------



## Monty (Apr 8, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> MesquiteMan said:
> 
> 
> > Alexanderpens said:
> ...



Then you'd better have a REPTILE AND AMPHIBIAN STAMP in your possession.http://www.legis.state.tx.us/Search...cs&QueryText=snake<OR>hunting&HighlightType=1


----------



## Dudley Young (Apr 8, 2011)

What ever you decide to do, the western diamond back is the best for pens. Small diamonds. The eastern DB has too large a diamonds. IMO


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Same problem*



Monty said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > MesquiteMan said:
> ...


 
Still the same problem.  *How do you determine whether one is hunting or not?*  Where I lived for many years, when I had a handgun carry permit, just being afield with a suitable firearm (including a handgun) is presumtive evidence that you are hunting, but with a legal carry permit being afield with my 357 mag. hand gun was *not* evidence that I was hunting.  Also - unless you had actually bagged game there were always some animals that fell under "no license required" that you could claim you were after.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 8, 2011)

Richard Gibson said:


> TexasTaxi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm assuming you're looking for rattlesnakes?
> ...



Just don't get caught catching them, rattlers are protected in Tennessee and I believe Copperheads are as well. Now how stupid of a conservation law is that!!! 


PS don't tell the coppedhead that I skinned, due to an untimely accident.


----------



## parawood (Apr 8, 2011)

Remember: The only good snake is........... One made into a pen.

Here in Jersey most of the snakes walk on two feet and go into politics. 

Karl


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 8, 2011)

Richard Gibson said:


> TexasTaxi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm assuming you're looking for rattlesnakes?
> ...



Thanks Richard!!!  You tickled my funny-bone with that!!


----------



## TomW (Apr 8, 2011)

Monty said:


> Then you'd better have a REPTILE AND AMPHIBIAN STAMP in your possession.http://www.legis.state.tx.us/Search...cs&QueryText=snake<OR>hunting&HighlightType=1



Manny, The way I read this, it applies to capturing, not killing (non-lethal).  But snakes give me the creeps anyway, and I'd just run the other way.
Tom


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Apr 8, 2011)

I can't speak for Texas hunting laws but in Alaska the difference between hunting and protection is the amount of paperwork done after you pull the trigger.

 I bet if you kill the snake by stomping it to death while screaming like a little girl the game warden won't ask you if you had a permit.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Apr 8, 2011)

What does Rattlesnake meat taste like?


----------



## ctubbs (Apr 8, 2011)

Frank Nemke sr. said:


> What does Rattlesnake meat taste like?


CHICKEN!  Everything taste like chicken, if the only thing you ever ate was chicken.

Not bad, I'd hate to make a regular diet of it.  What I had was kind of tough.  I hope it was prepared wrong.
Chrles


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Just like Gator or turtle which also tastes like chicken...so I'm told:biggrin:


Frank Nemke sr. said:


> What does Rattlesnake meat taste like?


----------



## Fred (Apr 8, 2011)

parawood said:


> Remember: Here in Jersey most of the snakes walk on two feet and go into politics.
> 
> Karl


 
Karl, You good folk in New Jersey are not alone. These two footed snakes you speak of are everywhere ... they tend to range from way up north to the tip of Key West, and from all along the east coast to the far west in Hawaii.

Just force them out onto the road and let traffic run then down flat. :biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 8, 2011)

Frank Nemke sr. said:


> What does Rattlesnake meat taste like?



tastes like frog's legs


----------



## Dudley Young (Apr 8, 2011)

parawood said:


> Remember: The only good snake is........... One made into a pen.
> 
> Here in Jersey most of the snakes walk on two feet and go into politics.
> 
> Karl


Or come to florida with a white shirt and a $100 bill and not change either one.:biggrin:


----------



## Monty (Apr 8, 2011)

TomW said:


> Monty said:
> 
> 
> > Then you'd better have a REPTILE AND AMPHIBIAN STAMP in your possession.http://www.legis.state.tx.us/Search...cs&QueryText=snake<OR>hunting&HighlightType=1
> ...


True, but than as Curtis pointed out in the beginning of this thread, you'd need a hunting license.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Yep*



Monty said:


> TomW said:
> 
> 
> > Monty said:
> ...


 
Certainly - the idea is to make you buy a hunting license if you want to catch snakes and since that would probably not go over too well with the populace, with whom snakes are both hated and feared, the state institutes a stamp - and quietly adds that you must have a hunting license to get the stamp.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 9, 2011)

Displaced Canadian said:


> ... I bet if you kill the snake by stomping it to death while screaming like a little girl the game warden won't ask you if you had a permit.



That's funny, especially if you let your mind go visual!!:bananen_smilies046:


----------



## phillywood (Apr 9, 2011)

First you catch it w/o getting bit then you worry about the license. Yesterday ti was in the news that many people here are calling the wild life protection to come and pick up these snakes,because of the severe draught that makes them come to your yard looking for water, so if you wait they'll come to you and then you can say it was for my won defense and they will let you have at it.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 9, 2011)

TexasTaxi said:


> I'm assuming you're looking for rattlesnakes?
> 
> There is one, that's found in Texas, that is protected, in the state; the timber rattler. The long section, of solid black, on his tail distinguishes him from the rest. Other than that one, I think you're OK.



Like if I see a rattlesnake, I'm going to check to see if he has a black tail...if he does, it'll likely be covered with dust from my heels.... :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------

